# The beginning of Shop and Garage



## drycreek (Aug 20, 2015)

Dirt delivered today for pad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 20, 2015)

I like your BBQ pit/oven. Can't wait to see the workshop now! Chuck


----------



## drycreek (Aug 22, 2015)

Chuck thanks for compliment Pizza Oven and BBQ. Need to do a new paint job on it and a little mortar repair. Progress on the shop and garage today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll be watching this one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2015)

No posts or piers? Are you just going to be setting on the top?


----------



## drycreek (Aug 23, 2015)

Setting on top of slab anchored with bolts metal frame building. I'm going to come back on the inside with wood frame, insulation and sheetrock. It will most likely take me at least a year to get everything done that I want to do. Contractor will put up the shell and I'll do the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2015)

Larry just curious why you're spending the dough on a steel building if you're also building a stick frame shop? The only thing the steel building is serving is to replace the exterior veneer right?


----------



## drycreek (Aug 23, 2015)

The house we bought had no garage, and my baby 2003 corvette is setting outside. Plus our 08 Impala has never set out either and then I also have a 1985 GMC Caballero that I've kept garaged. The all steel shell is the quickest way to get the building up. I'll have three bays for the toys and then I'll come back and frame out the shop area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## drycreek (Aug 28, 2015)

Slowly getting things done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## drycreek (Sep 18, 2015)

Wife and I had to make a little trip this past week, got in last night and this is what we found. 

. The pic was taken this morning.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 18, 2015)

The garage fairies built you a garage while you where away! How cool is that, lol.


----------



## drycreek (Sep 18, 2015)

Way cool other than the tooth fairy forgot to leave any money under the pillow to help pay for it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking good Larry! that is some RED dirt there....


----------



## drycreek (Sep 18, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Looking good Larry! that is some RED dirt there....



Yeah red clay and sand mix hauled in for fill to raise it up about 18 inches.
Would loved to have had a little larger building but set backs and easements prevented me from doing so. We live in the county but in a small subdivision of 15 houses all with 1 to 1 1/2 acre lots. It's nice though quite and peaceful with great neighbors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

